# would I benifit from an impeller mod?



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

have a 1991 craftsman 5/22 with a 5hp Tecumseh engine and we all know that they aren't the most powerful engines and I get a lot of clogs (4-5 depends on what snow we get) and my throwing distance is not very far. first time doing an impeller mod and I have watched videos on how to do it and it's easy. Also, is this going to wreck my impeller housing? its already rusty enough and don't want to breaking on me.
Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It is not going to wreck your motor or housing. You take the rubber and push it against the housing then secure it. The inside of your housing is not perfectly round so upon the initial startup the rubber will rub against the housing at spots and eventually the rubber will wear down to match the narrowest section, at that point there is no more rubber to metal wear, just rubber wear from snow.

Whether you benefit? There are many on here will say Definitely, me? I'm not sure. I did it 3 machines and have only used 1 of those, and I'm not sure, I can't tell as it's difficult to compare due to snow differences, the time factor of before and after, and my memory of before. I did it upon the solid recommendation of others and it couldn't hurt besides the inexpensive price.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It is not going to wreck your motor or housing. You take the rubber and push it against the housing then secure it. The inside of your housing is not perfectly round so upon the initial startup the rubber will rub against the housing at spots and eventually the rubber will wear down to match the narrowest section, at that point there is no more rubber to metal wear, just rubber wear from snow.
> 
> Whether you benefit? There are many on here will say Definitely, me? I'm not sure. I did it 3 machines and have only used 1 of those, and I'm not sure, I can't tell as it's difficult to compare due to snow differences, the time factor of before and after, and my memory of before. I did it upon the solid recommendation of others and it couldn't hurt besides the inexpensive price.


got it thank you. will try it since its cheap and will see.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Small engine_user said:


> have a 1991 craftsman 5/22 with a 5hp Tecumseh engine and we all know that they aren't the most powerful engines and I get a lot of clogs (4-5 depends on what snow we get) and my throwing distance is not very far. first time doing an impeller mod and I have watched videos on how to do it and it's easy. Also, is this going to wreck my impeller housing? its already rusty enough and don't want to breaking on me.
> Thanks


The larger your current gap the more you will benefit from the mod..I had more than a half an inch so did the mod before first use...not uncommon to have to deal with wet snow here.
Something thing else that will benefit is...a cold machine..if its been in the garage above freezing..then you put it in the snow its gonna stick..just like it does with a snow shovel...Mod..cold bucket and chute and you should be able to deal with all but the worst snow.
Waxing the bucket ..augers..and chute before winter helps as well

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Shovel said:


> The larger your current gap the more you will benefit from the mod..I had more than a half an inch so did the mod before first use...not uncommon to have to deal with wet snow here.
> Something thing else that will benefit is...a cold machine..if its been in the garage above freezing..then you put it in the snow its gonna stick..just like it does with a snow shovel...Mod..cold bucket and chute and you should be able to deal with all but the worst snow.
> Waxing the bucket ..augers..and chute before winter helps as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


I know I can’t wax my bucket and impeller housing since it is heavily coated with rust. But the impeller mod sounds like something which would benefit me a lot.....thank you.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Its possibly the most valueable modification you can do to a snowblower. It’ll be a huge improvement for your craftsman.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It will help. Spary some silicone or some kind of lubricant to the inside of the bell housing to aid in the break in. Some have used WD40. What ever you have or is on sale.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Small engine_user said:


> I know I can’t wax my bucket and impeller housing since it is heavily coated with rust. But the impeller mod sounds like something which would benefit me a lot.....thank you.


Use fluid film to halt the rust..spray on then brush in real good...treat the rust after the season is up and occasionally during..or before every use.


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The impeller mod is not going to wreck anything as long as you do it properly . . . even if you don't, it still probably won't wreck anything except your pride.

Measure the current gap between the blade and the housing . . . if it is 1/4" or more, then the mod will help. Make sure the gap between the blades and the housing is fairly consistent all the way around the housing . . . don't assume that the housing is perfectly round (usually they are close to round).

Mount the rubber paddles on the blades tight to the housing. Use some cooking spray on the housing before you run the machine to act a a lubricant while the paddles 'break-in'.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

almost every will benefit and it will not hurt your machine. I've been running impeller mods on my snow blowers for many years with not ill effects.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> I get a lot of clogs (4-5 depends on what snow we get) and my throwing distance is not very far. first time doing an impeller mod


Its a waste of time.It clogs because your auger belt is getting too loose and is slipping.You need to adjust it to make it tighter and it will be throwing snow like it should.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> It will help. Spary some silicone or some kind of lubricant to the inside of the bell housing to aid in the break in. Some have used WD40. What ever you have or is on sale.


Waste of time......it will wash away the first time you use it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

RAOUL225 said:


> Waste of time......it will wash away the first time you use it.


How is adding some lubricant to aid with an impeller kit break in a waste of time ?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

EVERY machine I've sold, benefits from:
Proper Engine RPM's
Properly Adjusted Belts
Impeller Kit

There is ALWAYs an improvement, Never any damage (IF installed correctly).

Cheap, EZ, Instant upgrade

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

RAOUL225 said:


> Its a waste of time.It clogs because your auger belt is getting too loose and is slipping.You need to adjust it to make it tighter and it will be throwing snow like it should.


I already know my auger belt is good since I just put one on 1 month ago. I measured for some reason there is 1/2" of space so as everyone said an impeller mod will greatly affect it


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

nwcove said:


> How is adding some lubricant to aid with an impeller kit break in a waste of time ?


It will wear out on its own....give it time.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Use fluid film to halt the rust..spray on then brush in real good...treat the rust after the season is up and occasionally during..or before every use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


I think in the spring or summer I will repaint the bucket and the engine and then do the fluid film because the rust grabs onto the snow so ill just to the impeller mod for now.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> I already know my auger belt is good since I just put one on 1 month ago. I measured for some reason there is 1/2" of space so as everyone said an impeller mod will greatly affect it


Did the snowblower always performed like this? not throwing very far? Is the engine running at full speed?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

RAOUL225 said:


> Did the snowblower always performed like this? not throwing very far? Is the engine running at full speed?


the blower is very old and the engine is only a 5 horse (it's running at full speed) but in light snow, it throws maybe 20-30f but I want this for wet snow since it gets clogged a lot. tried cooking sprays and silicone sprays and they worked but rubbed off.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> The impeller mod is not going to wreck anything as long as you do it properly . . . even if you don't, it still probably won't wreck anything except your pride.
> 
> Measure the current gap between the blade and the housing . . . if it is 1/4" or more, then the mod will help. Make sure the gap between the blades and the housing is fairly consistent all the way around the housing . . . don't assume that the housing is perfectly round (usually they are close to round).
> 
> Mount the rubber paddles on the blades tight to the housing. Use some cooking spray on the housing before you run the machine to act a a lubricant while the paddles 'break-in'.


the gap is 1/2" so as you said I think it will be a good thing. One thing, what type of rubber would I use?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Small engine_user said:


> the gap is 1/2" so as you said I think it will be a good thing. One thing, what type of rubber would I use?


Welcome to the Snowblower forum!
One thing this discussion does not consider is: How much extra work an impeller kit is going to increase the load on an old, worn 5hp motor?
Half-assin' it only leads to more work down the road.
Address the motor before adding extra load to it.
Or, do the mod alone and don't blame me when the ol' 5 horse takes a powder shortly thereafter.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The best rubber is rubber that has fabric inside, one is called baling belts. You can get or order from Tractor Supply. I have regular rubber on mine that I bought locally, I'll see how long it lasts, at least the holes are drilled. There is a hardness factor for rubber and for some reason I'm thinking 60 or 70.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I used sidewall from a light truck tire for both my machines, now every year of snow blowing is a goodyear!😎


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> Welcome to the Snowblower forum!
> One thing this discussion does not consider is: How much extra work an impeller kit is going to increase the load on an old, worn 5hp motor?
> Half-assin' it only leads to more work down the road.
> Address the motor before adding extra load to it.
> Or, do the mod alone and don't blame me when the ol' 5 horse takes a powder shortly thereafter.


we don't get a lot of snow here, not like 2feet of snow regularly (maybe 2-3 times a year). if the engine quits I can just buy another better one since the bucket is on its way out too. I chose the impeller mod since it's cheap and effective in wet snow. I do rev down the engine if it's not in load so I will keep it running as long as I can. the engine does work very hard but since we don't get that much snow i have very low expectations of it quitting.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

nwcove said:


> I used sidewall from a light truck tire for both my machines, now every year of snow blowing is a goodyear!😎


How do you cut through the metal belting? How do you cut a straight line? How do you deal with the curvature of the sidewall? Is drilling a hole with the metal weave cause a problem?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How do you cut through the metal belting? How do you cut a straight line? How do you deal with the curvature of the sidewall? Is drilling a hole with the metal weave cause a problem?


the only metal in the sidewall is at the bead.
you dont need to cut a straight line until the piece is removed from the tire.
the curvature could be an advantage.
no wire to deal with when drilling.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Bailer belt is a long standing favorite for the rubber material. Many of us have our favorite material. Anything that is about 1/4 - 3/8" thick and fiber reinforced would be fine.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I had an old Ariens 7/24 from the late 70's. I installed my own impeller mod and it was incredible how much better the machine worked.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

In addition, Some have used old truck mud flaps or old single stage paddles. You can also buy a kit on ebay that had the rubber, nuts, bolts, and a metal reinforcing piece that acts like a big washer. There are many options that work. If installing an impellar kit burns out your engine than something is on the edge of the cliff to start with. A good working 5 HP is generally underpowered to start with on a 22" machine for removing wet snow. I have owned one and it is just my opinion.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow I didn’t know this thread would get so big, I will try to get a mud flap for free and i do have some old tires sitting around. Will try them. They you ALL for your opinions and help.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> Wow I didn’t know this thread would get so big, I will try to get a mud flap for free and i do have some old tires sitting around. Will try them. They you ALL for your opinions and help.


You might try a mower shop that also repairs snowblowers and ask them if they have any of the old rubber impellers/augers from single stage machines. They throw these away. If your motor is old and on its last legs, position the rubber pieces so they are barely touching the steel auger housing. You will have to rotate the impeller by hand to find this point since the housing is not cylindrical. A 32nd or 16th of an inch clearance will not affect performance, and will allow your motor to spin w/o additional load.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

I am planning to add the impeller mod to my 30" 10HP Craftsman, but as an off-season project in the warmer weather . Sure, I could run around trying to find the right heavy duty rubber, bolts, etc. to maybe save a couple bucks, but I think the $40 (USD) investment here (SnowBlowerImpellerKit would be the way to go. 

For those of you that have made this modification, Is this the impeller kit of choice? Snow Blower Impeller Blade Modification Kit.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As good as any. They are well known. I went locally and bought a large piece for $15 and went to boltdepot.com and bought 1/4" flanged head stainless bolts with a type of torque nut.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have two toro 521's with impeller kits installed on both. i won't say they throw snow any farther but the kit sure helps with wet snow


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought one from him about 6 years ago and it is still going strong. At the time he only offered one thickness. I believe the 1/4 inch. If you have a 4 blade machine you can install it on two opposite blades. People have reported doing this and it worked well. There are other people on Ebay selling them. I dont think there are major differences. You can use your own bolts (grade 5 or 8 or stainless) and washers. I used fender washers on one I install instead of the metal bracket often provided. Good way to go.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

His kits are ok, cheap butyl rubber, but gets the job done.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Did the impeller mod on my big blower this week. Throws snow twice as far as it did prior to the impeller mod.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm thinking to use a semi-truck mudflap since they are pretty thick (1/2, 1/4,3/8 usually 3/8 is the most common) and I can get them for free. I would just cut them up and have spare for future snowblowers. would I be able to use self-drilling sheet metal screws?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> I'm thinking to use a semi-truck mudflap since they are pretty thick (1/2, 1/4,3/8 usually 3/8 is the most common) and I can get them for free. I would just cut them up and have spare for future snowblowers. *would I be able to use self-drilling sheet metal screws?*


That really depends on your impeller. My Honda impeller looks like its made from 3/16" or 1/4" steel (its out in the garage now, I'm guessing) so for that one, the answer is no. Other brands of snowblowers might not have such a robust part. For my Honda, the only way is to drill and bolt.


----------



## Bob O (Oct 16, 2020)

PLEASE Remember to disconnect the spark plug lead / or remove the spark plug BEFORE fiddling with the auger.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Bob O said:


> PLEASE Remember to disconnect the spark plug lead / or remove the spark plug BEFORE fiddling with the auger.


Standard op procedure WHENEVER you work on a snowblower/mower/tractor, etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have some fairly thick material about 3/8ths of an inch I plan on cementing to the inside of the impeller part of housing as a sort of sleeve. The fans will clear it barely without hitting it.

Has anyone tried this? I am going to try this on my 55 and 80 in off season since I have to replace impeller bearings anyway.


----------

